# Lets all pick a day!



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

Traditional means of protest don't seem to get the point across well enough! Lets all pick a day in like 2010 to become the take action day and start a uniform nationwide movement that the government cannot refuse. A thief will not stand up to the public and say that stealing is right and positive thing to do, a murder won't stand up to the public and say that murder is a great positive thing, but Millions of Potheads will stand up to the public and say, Pot is good, pot is right, don't you dare persecute me for it, because potheads are the general public!
So we pick a day to take drastic measures to insure that our voices are heard, and the implications of our words are felt! Might I suggest Mid Spring some time?


----------



## Solo08 (Sep 9, 2008)

im in...where at? as long as it dont become a riot and theres gotta be alot of ppl. we can call it "a million marijuana smokers march".


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

EVERYWHERE in the U.S.! Do it wherever you already are... I will be back to discuss forms of protest later! Remember, this is to go beyond the normal practices of protest without using violence, so we are going to have to be creative, and also remember that very little progress would be made without a shit load of balls and potential sacrifice!


----------



## Solo08 (Sep 9, 2008)

jeez you want this thing huge then. im sure if i just drive to a city and find ppl along the way and take some ppl myself i could round up alot of support and let it be heard at the same time. on 4:20 in 2010 there will probably be marijuana festivals everywhere which would make it much easier to find support.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

Exactly why I didn't suggest 4/20... I was thinking just after, like in May or so... yeah... bigger than ever seen before... and a hell of a lot more than just marching... I talking action, peaceable action that would FORCE reaction! there are places designated for the public to go regarding issues of different nature... for example the Agriculture department, the courthouse, hall of records, House of rep. and senate, capital hill, law enforcement departments, health departments, Schools, jails, and most other government buildings... and all these places have issues that regard marijuana... but not just taking a stand at these places either... showing dedication to the cause, and determination to see it succeed by SHOWING our commitment. There would be a lot of people not going to work on this day, and hopefully most of them will submit letters describing their strike from working until the laws are changed.... I am talking about forcing an immediate meeting of Congress, without violence! And that is the most important part, violence can not come from the side of Cannabis, but rather let it be shown that it is used against those merely showing their support for Cannabis in general!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

I mean, we have two years of prep work to get it done... so how can we fail if we really put ourselves into it


----------



## VapinGIBB (Sep 9, 2008)

I am TOTALLY behind this idea. This sounds fucking baller!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

Good, go spread this thread to everyone your in touch with on this site, get them in on it, and talk to your real in person friends about it and get them involved as well. I will be in contact with some major groups once there are enough people involved to bring it to the table with them, and thats in about three months time.... because that is when it really gets released everywhere and the real recruitment begins, but we need the initial like 20,000 or so! Tell your friends to tell their other friends , you know how word gets around! It is up to us, the Cannabis Community, to get it done, as it really pertains to us the most, and that is just pure logic there! This is something your really going to have to grab your balls and make sure they are still there a few times to get through..... there will be tons of criticism, skepticism, pessimism, and hurtful comments.... be better than that and strive for nothing less than sweeping success! Lets bring the numbers to the table and get started.... we are going to have to keep track of numbers, as that the game, and it is totally anonymous until the day we pick to Do This,so we need to figure out how to keep track of numbers..... and the thing that I think is our biggest Obstacle, is that tons of people in the Cannabis community will say "yeah, sure thats great!" and then do nothing... so really pressing them to get involved and go talk to MORE people is the objective here right? Because if just us three or four people Do This then no one would even notice!


----------



## Solo08 (Sep 9, 2008)

well whatever we do the person to speak the most needs to be educated on the FACTS of marijuana. i would recommend "the emporer wears no clothes". its a book that was actually written for pot smokers to help defend themselves against the lies about marijuana. its full of facts. if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## SaulSilver420 (Sep 10, 2008)

This sounds awesome, and this is somewhat unrelated but I thought was interesting, I was reading the history of Coffee shops in Amsterdam, and it was talking about how at first the police would arrest people at the shops for smoking, but they eventually had to crack because there were too many shops and smokers, and I got to thinking what would happen if all us smokers in the US did the same.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2008)

That is a good point! And preparing to do that should be included in this effort! On That day, we should plan on opening as many retail marijuana stores as possible, including advertising, a grand opening sale and the whole shebang...... having as many people flood the local, state, and federal government and public buildings at the same time as nationwide opening cannabis retail stores that in that moment would be illegal (but still technically legal), and once it goes down, they will be legal!

People quitting jobs until its legal
Millions protesting nationwide at once in the places it counts
Marijuana retail dispensaries opening in every city possible
Media Attention
People going on Hunger Strikes
And an ultimatum that basically says : "you will make Marijuana Legal, or we will all go occupy this government owned land (which means its actually owned by the people) build communities there, and secede from the United States of America and form our own country inside of the U.S.!" < That is our Constitutional right by the way.

Just getting enough people to just publicly protest and "call in sick, or threaten to quit permanently" should do the trick, but to enforce that I feel these other activities and more activities are necessary.

So lets Pick a Date when we get 10,000 people involved and let the majority decide on the date with the only rule on that being that the date can't be 4/20, how does that sound?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 10, 2008)

I see a lot of people saying they're in. I also see most of them not showing up. 

It sounds good in theory, but most people will not leave their safety zone to go out on a limb.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with you... to the point where they see that people are leaving their safety zone.... and a lot more people will follow through when they have made a commitment and already put a lot of work into it...


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 11, 2008)

ill spread the word in my school


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey i thought about it soo much that i made a youtube video for it, it might not be up yet but it will soon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rgEQi-eaa4


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 11, 2008)

Ohhh shit its you again...trying to start another revolution.....im sorry but a thread isnt powerful enough too start nationwide strike....i admire your courage tho....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 11, 2008)

kieffey69 said:


> hey i thought about it soo much that i made a youtube video for it, it might not be up yet but it will soon
> YouTube - Important Message for Americans about Marijuana (day)


The coolest thing about it is that you made it... now go post on myspace, send emails to every one you know... I would have changed what you said in the video though... make more and more and more, and go crazy with them, promoting them to everyone you know... if you would like my opinion about how it should be worded... I wouldn't mind....


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 12, 2008)

please tell me anything you want in the next vid


----------



## neoShogun911 (Sep 16, 2008)

i commend those in support of this idea... we need to unite... and i dont see anyone else coming up with ideas for how we can do it and send a message at the same time

REP UP...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Sep 16, 2008)

you love this shit huh dragon?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

Im not sure exactly what you mean... pot? I am a pot zealot I guess...


----------



## The Hippies Were Right (Sep 16, 2008)

O.K. in order for this to work we need mass media for one. If we got enough support probly Bill Maher would advertise it. Also think he would be a great Figurehead for it concidering his media exposure and link in goverment 2 we need to get the backing of the organizations that already exsit and get them to agree to back and support (Norml, ect). 3rd NO VIOLENCE OF ANY KIND FORM OR FASHION. All it would take is a small fight of any kind and we just proved their point for them. We would need a moment like in the 60's where that girl put a flower in the barrel of that solders gun. 4th a one day work walkout Ok.... Any more than that honestly will backfire. Even if we can get a special sesson of congress ... Nothing in our goverment moves fast. Then you have no job and they can say that you are less likely to hold stable empoyment due to the effect of the "drug". I mean they built up the hype to get it illegal in the first place (reefer maddness rings to mind. Their will be alot to do just to get started. I would subjest getting RIU to advertise it... then move to other forums online. But I mean shit if that fat man dancing to some wierd ass music canget famous (numa numa guy on you tube) this could be done. With planning and work.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

The Hippies Were Right said:


> O.K. in order for this to work we need mass media for one. If we got enough support probly Bill Maher would advertise it. Also think he would be a great Figurehead for it concidering his media exposure and link in goverment 2 we need to get the backing of the organizations that already exsit and get them to agree to back and support (Norml, ect). 3rd NO VIOLENCE OF ANY KIND FORM OR FASHION. All it would take is a small fight of any kind and we just proved their point for them. We would need a moment like in the 60's where that girl put a flower in the barrel of that solders gun. 4th a one day work walkout Ok.... Any more than that honestly will backfire. Even if we can get a special sesson of congress ... Nothing in our goverment moves fast. Then you have no job and they can say that you are less likely to hold stable empoyment due to the effect of the "drug". I mean they built up the hype to get it illegal in the first place (reefer maddness rings to mind. Their will be alot to do just to get started. I would subjest getting RIU to advertise it... then move to other forums online. But I mean shit if that fat man dancing to some wierd ass music canget famous (numa numa guy on you tube) this could be done. With planning and work.


Exactly my point..... the hardest part is getting the first number of people to back it to take it to the table with the larger organizations! Thats the stage its in now.... the hardest work and planning is now... everything else will do itself... Im that confident.


----------



## The Hippies Were Right (Sep 16, 2008)

But ya I am down with it. But we must be careful. Honestly the guy who posted that video is on to something. But itneeds to be more serious. We need it to say we are average citizens fighting becuase of a unconituional injustice being comitted against good citizens. We must come out serious and with the FACTS. If we come out as a bunch of stoners crying injustice we will never get off the drawing board.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah... I have been thinking of some good phrases for another video.... just need to string them together in the right order and with the right background video/pictures etc. It would have to be about the length of a song (a really really bad ass song for this kind of video).... so any suggestions for a good song?


----------



## The Hippies Were Right (Sep 16, 2008)

need someone with a good voice to read the facts out. Lets face it the majority of Americans are too lazy to read on their own. We would rather be told to do something than figure it out on our own. Not downing us as a people, but complacentcy is our worse enemy.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

I was thinking about having the song for background and someone speaking above that while different things are flashed across the screen (families being raided, sick people arrested, articles about it etc. etc.) .....


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 17, 2008)

The Hippies Were Right said:


> But ya I am down with it. But we must be careful. Honestly the guy who posted that video is on to something. But itneeds to be more serious. We need it to say we are average citizens fighting becuase of a unconituional injustice being comitted against good citizens. We must come out serious and with the FACTS. If we come out as a bunch of stoners crying injustice we will never get off the drawing board.


very true man, we need proof! and look around its all there..no one has even got cancer just from weed, or died from it


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 17, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I was thinking about having the song for background and someone speaking above that while different things are flashed across the screen (families being raided, sick people arrested, articles about it etc. etc.) .....


good thinking, we need a speaker and we need pictures


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 17, 2008)

I am working on compiling it all together..... man I am so fucking busy... might be a few days before I get it all together... we do need a figure head, but that will come later... anybody got a nice strong voice?


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 17, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I am working on compiling it all together..... man I am so fucking busy... might be a few days before I get it all together... we do need a figure head, but that will come later... anybody got a nice strong voice?


sorry man im too young to speak out for an illegal drug but theres gotta be someone out there


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 17, 2008)

I might know a couple people...


----------



## SaulSilver420 (Sep 22, 2008)

This isn't directly related, but I thought would be a good opportunity to bring to the attention of those who have yet to see it. 

WashingtonWatch.com - H.R. 5843, The Act to Remove Federal Penalties for the Personal Use of Marijuana by Responsible Adults

or to get the gist of it "
Act to Remove Federal Penalties for the Personal Use of Marijuana by Responsible Adults - Prohibits the imposition of any penalty under an Act of Congress for the possession of marijuana for personal use or for the not-for-profit transfer between adults of marijuana for personal use.
Deems the possession of 100 grams or less of marijuana as personal use (one ounce or less for a not-for-profit transfer between adults).
Allows the imposition of a civil penalty under the Controlled Substances Act for the public use of marijuana if such penalty does not exceed $100."


If you go to the NORML website it also information on the act as well as an area to contact your local representative in support of this.


Also the NORML website should be a good resource for information for your video!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

yep... all good info.... get out there and vote people. That is a great step forward.... but falls short of outright legallization, which is the goal of the one day movement.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 22, 2008)

The "I hate pot" generation is getting old and dying off and they know it. 

Let's put some thought into this, my whole life I've been threatened, "don't smoke weed or you'll go to jail" now those same fuckers are depending on you and I to pay taxes to fund their retirement. Whoa, back the truck up? What was that? You want SSI after ruining how many lives for having a joint? 

They know they have to appease us before it's too late for them. If they wait until they all age out of politics it'll be to late to protect their own asses. I say any politician that voted against pot doesn't get a pension. 

they fucked us first, but we can fuck them the best.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The "I hate pot" generation is getting old and dying off and they know it.
> 
> Let's put some thought into this, my whole life I've been threatened, "don't smoke weed or you'll go to jail" now those same fuckers are depending on you and I to pay taxes to fund their retirement. Whoa, back the truck up? What was that? You want SSI after ruining how many lives for having a joint?
> 
> ...


Thats why it would be best to show them enough is enough, and the time to do something is now!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you think that federal bill will pass?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

nope..... not for another 4-8 years... not enough support from big business and the banks, they can't grip it yet.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been readin around online and support from the population has reached 65%. It's not long and those who don't support it will be losing their offices. 

I'm thinking big business and the banks need to wake up and fast, shit is going downhill a lot faster than I thought it would. You could kind of smell this whole thing coming for the past couple of years.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've been readin around online and support from the population has reached 65%. It's not long and those who don't support it will be losing their offices.
> 
> I'm thinking big business and the banks need to wake up and fast, shit is going downhill a lot faster than I thought it would. You could kind of smell this whole thing coming for the past couple of years.


oh yeah.... knew about it for sure....


----------



## The Bud Dude (Sep 22, 2008)

With the way the economy is going, I wouldn't be surprised to see it legal within four years. 

Also, I'm in. I live Austin, TX, it shouldn't be hard to find weird, liberal, stoned supporters for this. But I don't want to lead anything, I'll just show up and pass around joints. Also, I'll have no part of violence. If we use any sort of violence it will prove the 80 year lie of pot causing death and such. But I have a great plan for keeping the cops at bay. If they start attacking and arresting us, we fight back, with pot. We all take the biggest hits of our lives, and as they put cuffs on me, I blow it in their face. Then they'll become high and set me free. It's flawless.


----------



## cleatis (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'd be in on something like that! Only thing is that I live in a redneck state and they would just as soon tie you to a tree and demand you squeal like a pig than actually listen to peaceful protest. But I think it would be cool if everyone would congregate and spark at once , say we have 10,000 people that spark it at once, are they really all going to get arrested? that's where we could make the biggest impression and show that the war on pot is just a war on everyone.



theloadeddragon said:


> Traditional means of protest don't seem to get the point across well enough! Lets all pick a day in like 2010 to become the take action day and start a uniform nationwide movement that the government cannot refuse. A thief will not stand up to the public and say that stealing is right and positive thing to do, a murder won't stand up to the public and say that murder is a great positive thing, but Millions of Potheads will stand up to the public and say, Pot is good, pot is right, don't you dare persecute me for it, because potheads are the general public!
> So we pick a day to take drastic measures to insure that our voices are heard, and the implications of our words are felt! Might I suggest Mid Spring some time?


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 23, 2008)

It's called 4/20 and there is also the world cannabis march too


----------



## cleatis (Sep 23, 2008)

I definitely agree that we can't be violent about anything at all. and that's there the man will have us by the short and curly's, because we could get our ass whopped with a club and if we fight back that's what the news cameras will zone in on, they won't zone in on a peaceful person getting their ass handed to them for no reason. It can't be the least bit aggressive at all.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

cleatis said:


> Yeah, I'd be in on something like that! Only thing is that I live in a redneck state and they would just as soon tie you to a tree and demand you squeal like a pig than actually listen to peaceful protest. But I think it would be cool if everyone would congregate and spark at once , say we have 10,000 people that spark it at once, are they really all going to get arrested? that's where we could make the biggest impression and show that the war on pot is just a war on everyone.


People smoking aren't going to help.... unless its in front of the courthouse, the sheriffs office, the health department, the hall of records, city hall etc. etc., A LOT of people smoking, and holding signs, and chanting, and setting up tents for the long hall.... having signs mixed in that say, "Do It Peacefully, No Violence Here" etc. etc. with group leaders etc. to manage things and make sure nothing gets out of control. Law enforcement would be called in a number of places, and it would be up to management to use diplomacy to keep peace, and keep the protest going. Organization is the key, and us stoners aren't great at that, or keeping up with commitments, soI think its going to take a couple years, and am thinking that 2012 might be more realistic for a one day movement... more time to prepare, and get people involved, .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

you would be surprised how many rednecks are tokers..... is all about he you put it to them.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

We need to go to washington DC and smoke on the steps to the capitol building. It is ours, we do fund it don't we?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We need to go to washington DC and smoke on the steps to the capitol building. It is ours, we do fund it don't we?


Fund it, die for it, sacrifice for it, etc. etc.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

So fuckin A, when we meetin? 4-20-09?


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So fuckin A, when we meetin? 4-20-09?


Yeah in Amsterdam


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So fuckin A, when we meetin? 4-20-09?


Sounds like a good first national meeting time....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

No not Amsterdam, we're gonna kick back and smoke out on the steps to our nations capitol. 





NewGrowth said:


> Yeah in Amsterdam


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> No not Amsterdam, we're gonna kick back and smoke out on the steps to our nations capitol.


I lived there for years, trust me there will be no "kicking back" there. You have one of the highest concentrations of police in the world, DC police, State Police, Park Police, Capital Police, Petagon Police, MP's, oh there are more too and none of them are friendly and they are ALL corrupt. So if you want to go there more power to ya.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

It's more along the lines of proving a point. Besides you think by next year there is even going to be a police force in DC? Those motherfuckers are broke as hell. As soon as their paychecks stop clearing, they're gonna stop going to work.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's more along the lines of proving a point. Besides you think by next year there is even going to be a police force in DC? Those motherfuckers are broke as hell. As soon as their paychecks stop clearing, they're gonna stop going to work.


Oh trust me they get paychecks and really good ones at that . . . . just not from the city  Also only the DC police are funded by the city you still got Park, Capitol, MP, State, County police from surrounding areas, Pentagon Police.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

Our government is broke, bankrupt, completely fucked. 

All it takes is one employee paycheck to bounce and every other employee will know about it within the hour. Trust me on this, I have worked a job before where employee paychecks started to bounce. 

Have you been watching Glenn Beck? Things aren't looking too good for our nations leaders. 

Roll out the guillotine, maybe we should pen up all the politicians in those "FEMA" camps they had built.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I lived there for years, trust me there will be no "kicking back" there. You have one of the highest concentrations of police in the world, DC police, State Police, Park Police, Capital Police, Petagon Police, MP's, oh there are more too and none of them are friendly and they are ALL corrupt. So if you want to go there more power to ya.


I am hoping there will be a million people in DC at least. There is no police force there to compete with that, and it will be a registered peaceful protest, so as long as people stay in line, stay peaceful, and don't provoke police, everything will be fine, and that is why group leaders/managers will be present to keep the peace, and remind people that our problem isn't directly with the police, its with the the laws our governments makes them enforce, *


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 23, 2008)

Americans are so sick of government that I bet they just wish the government would do one more stupid thing. 

Having cops attack peaceful protesters would be just that.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Americans are so sick of government that I bet they just wish the government would do one more stupid thing.
> 
> Having cops attack peaceful protesters would be just that.


Its already happening, and worse, check this out...

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/111360-mass-arrest-republcian-convention.html


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I am hoping there will be a million people in DC at least. There is no police force there to compete with that, and it will be a registered peaceful protest, so as long as people stay in line, stay peaceful, and don't provoke police, everything will be fine, and that is why group leaders/managers will be present to keep the peace, and remind people that our problem isn't directly with the police, its with the the laws our governments makes them enforce, *


Man I don't want to go back to DC just thinking about it makes me sick. BUT I guess for a good cause I would be there. You do have to remember though that DC can easily handle a million people, best riot police around, and there is always military backup close by. I would be really surprised though if you could really get a million people to rally around this cause and to meet in one place. The police WILL arrest you for smoking/possession in DC though trust me . . . .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Man I don't want to go back to DC just thinking about it makes me sick. BUT I guess for a good cause I would be there. You do have to remember though that DC can easily handle a million people, best riot police around, and there is always military backup close by. I would be really surprised though if you could really get a million people to rally around this cause and to meet in one place. The police WILL arrest you for smoking/possession in DC though trust me . . . .


Not if every other city was doing the same thing... and law enforcement was in on it!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

I see Americans as fed up in general. This new bailout is going to cost $2000.00 per citizen. Now I didn't collect any of the salary from these companies. Yet I still get to pay to bail them out. 

People are sick to death of the "suits" making the laws then turning around and being the first ones to break the laws. 

I know I for one am sick to death of CEO's taking in salaries in the millions and now Joe Citizen gets to bail them out of their debt. These same companies are in on the bribery that keeps Marijuana illegal. 

They can't have it both ways. we are not slaves, this is not the time period of peasants and surfs but we sure are treated like them.

The tension is thick in the air, you can smell it, feel it, almost see it. This is the time, position our pieces and attack, much like in chess.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 24, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I see Americans as fed up in general. This new bailout is going to cost $2000.00 per citizen. Now I didn't collect any of the salary from these companies. Yet I still get to pay to bail them out.
> 
> People are sick to death of the "suits" making the laws then turning around and being the first ones to break the laws.
> 
> ...


No faith in market economics anymore in America. You are right we have been de-valuing the dollar. Who cares about your savings account when the dollar is not worth shit? It's a time for a major decline VERY soon but I trust in the American people and know we will re-build better than before. Interesting times to come. . .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

That's for sure. Scary times ahead .


----------



## cleatis (Sep 24, 2008)

maybe this is over analyzing here, but I read 2012 in here somewhere and had a thought about that. There are a lot of people that think that will be the end of the world, and if we plan thing sfor that that is potential that it could be used against us. 

"See, potheads are trying to end the world!" 

just thinking out loud...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

That is true, the government doesn't want people to be prepared for the end of life as we are used to it. That's why they have the patriot act. They can actually arrest you as a terrorist for having to big of food and water supply in your home. I think it's 3 months worth. If you have more than that you must be a terrorist. 


They want everyone totally screwed and desperate so they can come in and save the day. Stick us in those camps they've got around the nation. Fuckers.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a great idea id really love to be apart of this and see the day that marijuana is legalized in the United States.


----------



## The Hippies Were Right (Oct 2, 2008)

well the problems we face now in this country is a problem that we as the people created. When only 30% of the populus that is able to vote votes we as the people open a loop up. This is why weed is illegal. Not that the majority agrees with the law, but the majority will ot do anything about it. And the 30% of the people that vote are mostly this religious nut jobs that have been brain washed by the americian Propaganda machine. The same people who beleive that Bush is a "decider", that we went to war to "fight the evil doers", and there is NOTHING fishy about the goverments report on 9/11. The goverment should be afraid of the people, not the people of there goverment. And if we do not stand up now, right now, while we still have the right to speek,vote,press, we won't be able to without a civil war. And my worse fear is we as a people will not act till it is too late. We must protest (peacefully), we must vote, WE MUST GET ACTIVE. WE the People, not the gov.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 2, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That is true, the government doesn't want people to be prepared for the end of life as we are used to it. That's why they have the patriot act. They can actually arrest you as a terrorist for having to big of food and water supply in your home. I think it's 3 months worth. If you have more than that you must be a terrorist.
> 
> 
> They want everyone totally screwed and desperate so they can come in and save the day. Stick us in those camps they've got around the nation. Fuckers.


I'm not going to any camp! I'll make my own camp before I go there man! I have plenty of backpacking supplies, I can hunt and best of all I can grow dank weed!


----------



## The Hippies Were Right (Oct 5, 2008)

Anything new on the plan?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 7, 2008)

I think everyone got stoned and forgot there was a plan


----------



## Jointsmith (Oct 7, 2008)

Take the plan World Wide.

I'm in, and I'm sure there'll other be support in the UK.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I think everyone got stoned and forgot there was a plan


Oh shit man what was the plan?


----------



## neoShogun911 (Oct 10, 2008)

"the plan" as you put it is well on its way to fruishion... however... the loaded dragon lost his internet... yeah bummer i know... so... when he gets it back im sure im sure there will be updates on progress... 

i do know a way that you all can get involved however...

join the social group "M.A.S.S.E.S." and more information will be avaliable


----------



## warpainted (Oct 11, 2008)

Every Wednesday I write my state legislature, governor, and congressmen. I usually use the same email, sometimes I tailor it for shit that's going on at the time. For instance lately I've used hemp production increases tax revenue, and helping farmers, helping the economy. I live in the midwest, so helping farmers is a big thing. 

Why do I write it on Wed? 

If I write it on Sat, or Sun it won't be read until Monday, when there are several other emails I imagine. Your's is likely to get overlooked, and ignored. 

Thursday - Friday there's a chance it will be read on Friday, but not get much attention and forgot about by Monday. People pretend to work on Friday, they don't really do much though, it's a lazy day.

So I send it Wed night, on my lunch break. It should get read Thursday morning.

I do believe calling, and writing works. Maybe not all of the time, but it's the easiest way to make your voice heard. Your congressman hires people to read his emails, and let him know what the people are saying. 

Enough people get involved, the more the congressman hears "well sir, the people want . . . well they want weed sir." 

norml.org, and mpp.org are awesome places to start. They list governors, and congressmans numbers and emails.


----------



## whiterain (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds great, but reading throughout the thread it became apparent that there was a loss in heart for this movement. This is very typical. People don't want to put in the hard work! This isn't going to happen overnight, so get back to it.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Nov 21, 2008)

this is a great plan if you can get big companys and what not into it. I think having it on 420 would be a bad idea. also i think that everyone there smoking is a bad idea. it wont be seen as to many ppl to arrest, let them go, but as look at all of these ppl willing to go to jail, were goin to make a shit ton of money. so that protest would turn into a payday for the gov. i think we should do something peacefull and sober wile were doing it. im sure on the road to ending prohabition people didnt sit around and protest drunk. im no sayin no one did it but it wasnt the mass powers that helped the movement. just my 2 cents


----------



## Sparko (Nov 21, 2008)

That's a good idea. Wait till Bush is gone for 2 weeks- then do it. Obama should hopefully be like, "Oh shit, that's not legal yet?" If not we take Jack Black's advice and start a fucking riot! April 20th is the obvious day. I'll read Mein Kampf and see if that's a good time or not. 

HAHA I know people that don't smoke weed that'll want to be part of something but they'll have to think it's big enough to be worth their while. Get guest speakers like *Joycelyn Elders, M.D, *former U.S. Surgeon General and Marijuana Policy Project board member. There are a ton of celebs that are members of NORML


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2008)

it still grows everyday.... this one day movement may be a few years off like 4 or five.... or hopefully won't be necessary by then,


----------



## smithb63 (Dec 16, 2008)

This thread is kinda going away?!?!?!? If anyone out there wants this shit to happen then we gotta do something about it......... don't forget the date we gotta have a plan before the date tho..... like in every major city, there are a lot of ppl on RIU alone.... and I'm sure we all know ppl that are down with it too!!! common troops mount up 4-20-2010!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jinmaster (Dec 16, 2008)

kieffey69 said:


> sorry man im too young to speak out for an illegal drug but theres gotta be someone out there


Under 18 fail.


----------



## Rotfeast (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree. Public smoke-outs is definitely the way to go. 4/20 2010 is too far away, and RIU isn't going to spread the date well enough. Facebook would be a much better way to accomplish this than RIU. I really think NORML should schedule a nation-wide smoke-out or march


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 22, 2008)

YEAH IM IN LETS PICK A DAY FOR SURE. IN MAJOR citys like new york and san francisco this could be big lol


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 23, 2008)

when we all pick a day we all have to do our part to advertise it by making posters and placing them where stoners will find them!

Like golden gate park hippie hill on 420 etc.
we could make fliers and pass them out and hippie festivals pretty much anywhere with lots of people smoking lol hahaha


----------



## Pwn Biscut (Dec 30, 2008)

I completely concur with you. This is a WONDERFUL idea, and I'm writing a song about it.


----------



## swishatwista (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright well we need to take it a step further then randomly suggesting shit, even though there are alot of good ideas. And i dont think a national smoke out isn't the answer. That will only prove their point if we smoke and dont do shit.....thats their main excuse in advertising, havent you seen any of the "truth" comercials. But i would definitely get my ass down to DC if this was to happen, and i'd bring about 20 car fulls of people. Thats just it, the majority of the US citizens smoke, but alot of them dont smoke every single day because they have jobs and families, but i know for sure they'd vote on it cause they're sick of having to hide it. which leads to not having any available and over paying when you do find some...FUCK THAT!! We just need to make it more of a priority for once, and i really think the ball will really start rolling once we take action, by stating the true facts, but mostly getting the citizens heard. I'm fucking sick of this illegal bullshit and having to wipe my trail clean on every pot related thing i do. We need some good activists to professionally get it rollin, we'll all be soon to follow, and it'll be alot more people than you'd think. Almost everybody i know smokes pot when then can find it...but thats why im here . But seriously though....lets get some shit rollin!!!!


----------



## DrDank (Jan 25, 2009)

Make a good t-shirt, eh?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice I hope to see dragon again soon. He lives out there so he only comes on occasionally.


----------



## old pothead (Jan 25, 2009)

We have two groups who are working for us already,Norml and MPP.Lets get everyone to write and e-mail them asking them to help us with this project.They have people who are already connected to people inside the government, and have people who's faces and names are known.
A aggresive ad campain showing all of the lies that the government has forced down the throats of the American people would cause quite a stir.we need to find a freind in one of the orginizations who will work with us.OPH


----------



## NYCrez (Jan 25, 2009)

i am definately in. we need proper representation so we dont look like a bunch of rambling stoners.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jan 26, 2009)

im down to just go out and PROTEST without registration or whatever ... it would make a bigger point if a shit load of people start smoking all the same day out in public and all the pigs...oopos i mean the cops can do is only give weak ass tickets anyways


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jan 26, 2009)

but a registered parade event type of thing will have a much bigger turnout now that i think about it lol we have to do it that way almost to get enough people to show up


----------



## old pothead (Jan 26, 2009)

We have come up with some good ideas,let's not let this die.I have written Norml stating some of the ideas we have shared here.I have asked if they could set up a space for all of us,everyone who is for the reform of marijuana laws to get together and share ideas.We need to be able to bring all of the groups working on this together in one place.
With everyone under one roof we will be able to learn from each other,
what works and what does not.With everyone on one site when we petition it will be united and in mass numbers.I am going to contact Micah
Daigle Associate Director for Students for Sensible Drug Policy to see if they will throw their support behind this idea.
Contact everyone you know and ask them to e-mail Norml asking them to give us a place to come together and work as a united front for marijuana reform.OPH


----------



## swishatwista (Jan 27, 2009)

OPH, good ideas. Before we make a public stand we need to have all of our shit together(echoing what you said). We should come out with a series of events, commericals, and other political forms to bring the real issue to the table, over a spand of like 6 months. So its not just an in their face, one time deal that could hurt more than it'd help. I don't know too much about the legalization movement, but i'v done some reading on the topic. What the gov. has to understand is that a big majority of the population is in favor of mary jane, and that alone just blows my mind that they feel they can silence us. I dont have too much time to spare, being in college in all, but i would like to be apart of an organized, intelligent, motivated group to where we could accomplish things, again echoing what you said. If norml or whoever was to setup a chat room or thread or something of that nature, we might be able to form solid ideas. Thats really going to be the hardest thing to do is get anybody who wants to be apart of this together and heard as one, because everyone is spread out through out the U.S and we dont have a good medium to colaborate through, and this thread, although helpful, isnt going to be enough. So OPH or anybody else with more knowledge on this, shout it out in this thread for now


----------



## smithb63 (Jan 27, 2009)

Post this shit in your Sig., to help get the word out!


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 27, 2009)

i dunno but the 20th day of the fourth month may be a start ehy 4:20


----------



## lemmis (Feb 12, 2009)

count me in. at the stage in life where im sick of years of hiding and sneaking. in PA not too far from washington. peace


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 13, 2009)

Im in missouri and im trying to get into the NORML but im having no sucess... ill march on 4-20 if given the chance....

FYI Misosuri is voteing on 4.20 on the issue of medical marijuana... hope it passes


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 14, 2009)

why not just keep the tradition and keep it on 4-20 of every year.... there are plenty of other peole trying this same thing but they are already well organized... check out www.normal.org and see if there is a group in your community that you would be interested in joining... you will have better luck in bigger packs ...


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> why not just keep the tradition and keep it on 4-20 of every year.... there are plenty of other peole trying this same thing but they are already well organized... check out www.normal.org and see if there is a group in your community that you would be interested in joining... you will have better luck in bigger packs ...


I guess everyone gave up??? Ill be putting up my legalize cannabis posters and banners like i do every 4:20 the more we advertise the more we get the word output posters all over major streets,stand on corners with honk if you want cannabis legal signs,
put banners on freeway bridges its the only way just keep advertising it,thats how they make money off us,so why not use the same tactics against them.


----------



## NYC Diesel (Feb 18, 2009)

well lets try to all get put in jail, they wont have enough room which should have an influence. we can do this by getting together with the other potheads in town, walking down mainstreet with a burning marijuana bud in each of our hands. i think that might do something if people do it all over the country


----------



## smithb63 (Feb 18, 2009)

NYC Diesel said:


> well lets try to all get put in jail, they wont have enough room which should have an influence. we can do this by getting together with the other potheads in town, walking down mainstreet with a burning marijuana bud in each of our hands. i think that might do something if people do it all over the country


 yea man that's what I was thinking, it would work but we all need to do it or it wouldn't really work we would just go to jail... It's a good idea but we need everyone to do it!!


----------



## NYC Diesel (Feb 18, 2009)

Somehow all these ideas need to be cultivated, like a beautiful weed plant. If anything is ever going to be done, it has to be organized


----------



## Licknobb420 (Feb 22, 2009)

You could Send Tom a message explaining your ideas and see if he can post it on myspace for all the adults..


----------



## Licknobb420 (Feb 22, 2009)

Also having it in one location making the numbers alot bigger!


----------



## Licknobb420 (Feb 22, 2009)

And maybe get some famous singers to go and support! A cannabis cup in the US!


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 23, 2009)

Licknobb420 said:


> And maybe get some famous singers to go and support! A cannabis cup in the US!


cypress hillThey will smoke the shit outta the stage and wont think twice about it,hell Saturday night live banned them because they sparked up a joint on air


----------



## Licknobb420 (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone else have an option on any of this!! Thoughts, comments, anything!!!!


----------



## Licknobb420 (Feb 23, 2009)

How do you expect to make a change without putting forth effort!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 23, 2009)

We should to look to history. Temperance rallies consisting of hordes of purse-lipped matrons were instrumental in *enacting* prohibition, but protests did not end it.

Prohibition ended when the government realized that *prohibition* made *criminals* out of *otherwise law abiding people*. And that *genuine criminals* were benefiting from alcohol being illegal. Prosecutors could not get a conviction due to *jury nullification*.

Cannabis users should keep their noses clean. Lead exemplary lives, *except* for cannabis use. Weed smokers should serve *jury duty*, go to work or school, join *NORML*, support pro-freedom candidates, and pay their taxes. In other words, live your life and continue to participate in *civil disobedience*.

We should keep growing and encourage others to do the same. The Black Market is bad news. Buying from a lowlife dealer *ultimately* benefits *very* *bad* people. In a large part of the U.S., the black market is run by cartels waging an open *war* in Northern Mexico. The stronger the cartels get, the more the *government* feels *justified* in waging the *War on Drugs*. Stop supporting the cartels. *Grow 'yer own* damn weed.

*For the most part*, protest rallies are counterproductive. Confrontation will get us nowhere. *Normal people* see protests nowadays and wonder, '*Why don't those hippies get jobs?*' Look at photos or video from any pro-cannabis rally and you will see what I mean.



> *Drink beer and smoke pot!* - Vancouver Rally Participant


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4o-IEOhCaGc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4o-IEOhCaGc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

On the other hand, *normal people* who are *educated* as to the harsh realities of the *War on Drugs* make far greater *allies*. It's not hard to convince a thoughtful individual how unjust and wasteful the current prohibition laws are.


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 24, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> We should to look to history. Temperance rallies consisting of hordes of purse-lipped matrons were instrumental in *enacting* prohibition, but protests did not end it.
> 
> Prohibition ended when the government realized that *prohibition* made *criminals* out of *otherwise law abiding people*. And that *genuine criminals* were benefiting from alcohol being illegal. Prosecutors could not get a conviction due to *jury nullification*.
> 
> ...


we may not need to pick a day after all From what I've heard.


----------



## Jou (Feb 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Its already happening, and worse, check this out...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/111360-mass-arrest-republcian-convention.html


Lol, what im wondering is why the hell hundreds of us dont buy assault rifles (easily achieved) and fight back. Why do we let them push us around? 

I mean look at this shit... In Arizona I cant buy a hand gun but I can buy an AK47... Isnt it easier to kill with an Ak47 than a handgun?

America will fall and I hope she falls on her fucking face ending up in a complete facial reconstruction....

Ill be sitting by (far away of course) laughing at the rich fuckers getting mugged


Sorry if you dont feel this way, but hey I mean with all this shit the government does, why cant I do some of this shit back to em???

Government is over-rated all we need is to work together and provide eachother equally with food and other provisions without the use of currency.

If only I could revert to time before Government.... 

Sorry for the rant guys


----------



## blazingaway09 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in! we must keep organizing to make any kind of impact! Any fellow Texan supporters out there can PM me and we can organize in our state along with the national organization..we form state wide support groups to unite as a national force...each state has to take part! keep the plan going do not let this die! even if we start with small demonstrations on 4-20-09 or whenever we can unite to build to a nation wide demonstration.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 24, 2009)

hippie hill 420 mofo lol


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=hippie+hill+420&aq=f



thats what happens if you dont allready know^


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2009)

Hippie hill 420 rocks I love San Francisco!


----------



## TemporarySaint (Feb 24, 2009)

t0k3s:
"we may not need to pick a day after all From what I've heard."

That's right t0k3s, and if you're from N.J. write to your Assemblyman now. Tell them to vote "YES" for the Compassionate Use of Medical Marijuana. If this Medical Marijuana Act passes the Assembly the Governor has said he will sign it into Law.

But we've got to act now because if they don't vote on it by the end of the year it goes back into committee and the process re-starts and maybe even just dies. Don't let that happen. Take 5 minutes to write an email to your Assemblyman by going to http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/

The fact that this is even possible in a place that is as uptight as N.J. makes me think it's possible throughout the country. So find your local State Senators and Assemblyman and let them know how you feel about Medical Marijuana, no matter where you live. You don't need an AK for this fight. If enough of us email our legislators they will vote for it. It's time to get these a**holes to do the job that they were elected for, the people's work. So start writing...

If California does completely legalize recreational Marijuana this could be the catalyst for nation-wide Marijuana reform. I believe the incredible amount of tax revenue from Legalization would be too hard for other states to pass up. Maybe something good will come out of this recession after all. Maybe Marijuana will save the world. Or at least balance Cali's budget.

As for my home-state of Jer-Z...C'mon New Jersey make this happen. It's right there for us. Let's not miss this chance.


----------



## TemporarySaint (Feb 24, 2009)

BlazingAway, simply get all your friends and all their friends and all their firends and so on and so on...and write your State Legislators. Tell them to pass Medical Marijuana Laws. The State Senators and Assemblyman and the like are always up for re-election. LET ALL YOUR VOICES BE HEARD. We will keep this going by continuing to LET OUR VOICES BE HEARD. There's strength in numbers people.


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 25, 2009)

TemporarySaint said:


> t0k3s:
> "we may not need to pick a day after all From what I've heard."
> 
> That's right t0k3s, and if you're from N.J. write to your Assemblyman now. Tell them to vote "YES" for the Compassionate Use of Medical Marijuana. If this Medical Marijuana Act passes the Assembly the Governor has said he will sign it into Law.
> ...


far from NJ... im in cali yea i agree hope fully we make legal here and the other states follow,its been to long that we have been deprived of a right we should have......watch the faces of prescrition drug companies if its legalized


----------



## randymarsh420 (Feb 28, 2009)

I actually was theorizing on a movement just like this a while ago with my friends, and I was pleasantly surprised to come on here and find that other people were thinking like me. It would take a lot of national advertising I'm talking like TV and radio ads, we could film a documentary in the process and make a huge campaign around that and maybe get some famous or semi-famous people involved to make everybody know its absolutely legit. If you think about it the documentary on this could haul in a lot of cash! Ads in Hightimes and mainstream magazines would be great also. If it's a big enough movement I have absolutely no doubt that mary jay would be legalized immediately after. I just read the first post in this thread so I bet that a lot of these points have been made, but I just want you to know that I'm 100% onboard with this shit, and I will ride with you to the mists of avalon...


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 28, 2009)

i think that if this is going to happen that all of us talking about it here will have to plan a grow just for it and when its harvested and cured invite people to protest with you.



and i dont know if that would ever happen




and we have to have it happen all over the same day or week or even month


----------



## MediMaryUser (Mar 13, 2009)

sf cannabis awareness day is coming up this may !!!!


----------



## smithb63 (Mar 17, 2009)

happy st. Pz day everyone!!!!
-get fucked up nomater tha weather!
em


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 17, 2009)

whats up 420 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 days away


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2009)

MediMaryUser said:


> whats up 420 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 days away


And this thread is dead as the idea


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 17, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> And this thread is dead as the idea


Not dead. 40,000 have signed up for the "one day movement".... I have just seen way too much negativity from people like you on this website, which doesn't help, so I don't talk about it on here very much anymore... MASSES is going strong, and even has amonthly newsletter now, .... maybe you might change your mind.... Obama sure as hell isn't doing anything...

And there is still plenty of time..... nothing but time, so Im not stressed about it,


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Not dead. 40,000 have signed up for the "one day movement".... I have just seen way too much negativity from people like you on this website, which doesn't help, so I don't talk about it on here very much anymore... MASSES is going strong, and even has amonthly newsletter now, .... maybe you might change your mind.... Obama sure as hell isn't doing anything...
> 
> And there is still plenty of time..... nothing but time, so Im not stressed about it,


How am i being negative, I'm just stating the obvious,seeing as how not a single person has posted since last month. I'm all for the movement,but unless there is any feedback then its useless


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 17, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> How am i being negative, I'm just stating the obvious,seeing as how not a single person has posted since last month. I'm all for the movement,but unless there is any feedback then its useless


Thats awesome to hear!!! Sorry... some people have said some things like that and wasn't good. I can start updating the thread agian if people on this site are interested in it, and not interested in arguing over stupid little EXCUSES they would have to not DO anything but still sit around and smoke etc. (or grow and make tons of money off overcharging for it)... Super busy lately, but I will get some stuff up soon, like the web site (once I figure out why it won't let me in as owner/administrator anymore...)


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Thats awesome to hear!!! Sorry... some people have said some things like that and wasn't good. I can start updating the thread agian if people on this site are interested in it, and not interested in arguing over stupid little EXCUSES they would have to not DO anything but still sit around and smoke etc. (or grow and make tons of money off overcharging for it)... Super busy lately, but I will get some stuff up soon, like the web site (once I figure out why it won't let me in as owner/administrator anymore...)


Np,but i will be doing my part this 4:20,got a nice little section that has sprinklers,and is covered in wood chips to be maitnence free,gonna toss 420 seeds in the whole section on monday


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 18, 2009)

weeeeeeed weeeeed weed weeed weed weed weed weed weed 420 soon


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah... Im making some special hash to celebrate, and pretty much taking the day off,


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah... Im making some special hash to celebrate, and pretty much taking the day off,


I have to work But that does not mean i wont smoke at 4:20 before i go in


----------



## carolinakottonmouth (Apr 21, 2009)

Hell yea like 421 the day after the awakning of america to the potential in Canabis. FREE US please.


----------



## collectselltrade (May 3, 2009)

you have to do as you are, send the emails to your congress and senators, the city council, legeslatures, and inform them that they are elected by the people, for the people, and they can be removed, when they come up for relection and they will, vote them out, but they have to be sent in the masses of emails,and phone calls, and when you send them the emails tell them your sick of TAXES too,(then they know you are concerned) and you see when the O.G. goverment is gone they have to be replaced with ,more young and knowing people, unlike the old people that don't know about the benifits of mary jane as we all do....but just call send emails and your friends and everyone every day!!
Why do you think some states do and some don't look what and who is in office blocking the freedom of choice!


----------



## t0k3s (May 4, 2009)

collectselltrade said:


> you have to do as you are, send the emails to your congress and senators, the city council, legeslatures, and inform them that they are elected by the people, for the people, and they can be removed, when they come up for relection and they will, vote them out, but they have to be sent in the masses of emails,and phone calls, and when you send them the emails tell them your sick of TAXES too,(then they know you are concerned) and you see when the O.G. goverment is gone they have to be replaced with ,more young and knowing people, unlike the old people that don't know about the benifits of mary jane as we all do....but just call send emails and your friends and everyone every day!!
> Why do you think some states do and some don't look what and who is in office blocking the freedom of choice!


Flood em out
http://capwiz.com/norml2/issues/alert/?alertid=12758896&type=ST&show_alert=


----------



## rolliepollie420 (May 4, 2009)

we need mark emory!!!


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 5, 2009)

how about next april 20th


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

sounds good, and seems like nations behind us too!!


----------



## smokadapotta (May 16, 2009)

Good idea wit the sprinkler thing. i'm doing it! lol
and HELL YEA I"M DOWN FOR THAT DAY lol 
I'll be walkin the streets wit my jay!!! 
mm how are you gonna spread the word?
let me know when you come up wit a little flyer. lol I'll post it up and i'll get most of this city's support


----------



## Consciousness420 (May 16, 2009)

also, instead of a march which usually suffers from no-shows.. maybe anyone who involved and own stocks could sell all their stock on that day.. imagine if every American pot smoker on 4/20/10 sold all their stock, I wonder how big an effect it could have on the market.. if it caused a mini crash, that would get CNN talking about it.. hehe.. then the next day you guys could just buy back your stock or something.. I guess I'm just lazy and want to participate but dont want to step outside into the madhouse! First thing that is need is a website... to rally supporters...


----------



## Babs34 (May 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I am working on compiling it all together..... man I am so fucking busy... might be a few days before I get it all together... we do need a figure head, but that will come later... anybody got a nice strong voice?


 *As in outspoken? <guilty>*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2009)

you know I wouldn't be surprised if threads like this one is the reason herb is coming som close to being legal... people don't have to quit their jobs anymore, they are losing them altogether...


----------



## potifull (Jul 10, 2009)

So what day is this all going down? on 4/20/2010 and where? I am so down for this


----------



## helloitstee (Jul 13, 2009)

lol why must you use the term "potheads" you're just telling them all that we do it because we're mass addicts.


----------

